# Shampoos and conditioners



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I use Nature's Specialties Almond Crisp shampoo and their Coat Conditioner. You dilute them heavily with water before using somthey go a long way. It is the same product line my groomer uses and I have used them for 25 years. Easy on both coat and skin...non-drying. They also make a lot of products for special conditions.

I order on Amazon.

Enjoy your pup!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I use Nature's Specialties Plum Silky shampoo and Plum-Tastic conditioner. I love how they smell. I also order from Amazon.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I tried the NS almond crisp and liked it, but didn't care for the smell. I should have tried the plum as I usually like fruit smells best. I have used coat handler and liked it, but I'm using K-9 now and really like the shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't like heavy, perfume smells. I prefer to buy non-scented products for cleaning my house and for the humans. For my minipoo I'm using Chris Christensen Day to Day Shampoo and Conditioner - it's very concentrated - I think you dilute them one part to 8 parts water. It has a pleasant mild scent that dissipates after a week. I buy from Amazon


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Second on the Chris Christensen Day to Day Shampoo and Conditioner. Between baths, I love the Warren London Hydrating Butter.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I use mostly K9Competition shampoo for my clients and even on my show dog. Very mild smell in my opinion. Does a good job getting them clean. Strip for dirty/greasy dogs. Aloe for dry skin/hair, not very dirty dogs. Keratin for my show dog maintenance, crisp or strip for shows.
I don't use much conditioner on my dogs. I only use it for matts (and even then I often use a leave in) or heavy desheds, and on my show poodles long topknot and ears.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

You'll likely have different experiences with shampoos and conditioners based on the local water supply, so trials of several great products are usually needed. The universal rules apply though: dilute all products prior to use (immediately before or they'll go off), and rinse shampoo well beyond what seems needed .


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Mysticrealm said:


> I use mostly K9Competition shampoo for my clients and even on my show dog.


Do you use the one for black dogs?


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Johanna said:


> Do you use the one for black dogs?


No I don't.


----------



## MochisSuko (Jan 11, 2018)

MochisSuko said:


> So I plan on keeping my pup in a medium length lamb cut during the winter and a miami cut during summer. What types of shampoo/conditioner do you use on your pups? She wont be in shows of any kind so she wont be in a show cut ever ;D




Thanks everyone for the help, I have another question. This is my first puppy that I will be introducing to grooming. Is there a video or forum link that goes step by step on introducing your puppy to grooming? I plan on doing lots of fun hair but 99% of my grooming school was on dogs that were older/already used to being groomed. I want to keep grooming a positive experience for both of us <3 I really wanna start my baby on the right foot  We get to pick her up Sunday!!


----------



## Aberdeen00 (Jan 8, 2018)

MochisSuko said:


> Thanks everyone for the help, I have another question. This is my first puppy that I will be introducing to grooming. Is there a video or forum link that goes step by step on introducing your puppy to grooming? I plan on doing lots of fun hair but 99% of my grooming school was on dogs that were older/already used to being groomed. I want to keep grooming a positive experience for both of us <3 I really wanna start my baby on the right foot  We get to pick her up Sunday!!




I’m an apprentice groomer but new puppies are my favorite and can be great! All you need is patience and lots of treats. Grooming should be introduced ASAP, and you can instill it in many ways. Regular brushing and desensitizing those areas that are usually touchy for adult dogs that were not properly introduced. That means touching face, ears, tummy and groin, feet/in between toes and tail! Remember your pup has four feet, two ears, don’t favor one or the other. Explore each one and make a game out of it! One foot. Treat. Left ear. Treat. Your pup will think you are silly but will not complain when it gets something yummy in return. Lifting and checking paws, cupping muzzle, check those pearly whites, just getting your pup use to normal grooming routine and being loose and relaxed. If they are scared back track to something they are comfortable with and work your way back to it. 

Get him/her use to soft but firm restraining, not too tight but do not let go as it will teach them that struggle means being released! When relaxed, treat! Show your pup grooming tools and let them (safely!) investigate. The sound of clippers can be startling. I like to take a couple steps back with clippers on and then edge closer, letting them get used to the noise, then taking the butt of the clipper and letting them feel the vibration. 

Nothing worse then having a 6 month old doodle with no groom experience plopped on your table. [emoji58] It takes TONS of patience, and it’s so much easier to start young. Older dogs are far less accepting. I just remind myself everything is alien and scary to them and it’s my job to teach them how things work, lol. 

Good luck and congrats on your new pup!! We are bringing home a spoo in February and I am shaking with anticipation!! Hope your grooming is full of good vibes and is a fun new experience for you and the pup ❤❤❤


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MochisSuko (Jan 11, 2018)

Aberdeen00 said:


> I’m an apprentice groomer but new puppies are my favorite and can be great! All you need is patience and lots of treats. Grooming should be introduced ASAP, and you can instill it in many ways. Regular brushing and desensitizing those areas that are usually touchy for adult dogs that were not properly introduced. That means touching face, ears, tummy and groin, feet/in between toes and tail! Remember your pup has four feet, two ears, don’t favor one or the other. Explore each one and make a game out of it! One foot. Treat. Left ear. Treat. Your pup will think you are silly but will not complain when it gets something yummy in return. Lifting and checking paws, cupping muzzle, check those pearly whites, just getting your pup use to normal grooming routine and being loose and relaxed. If they are scared back track to something they are comfortable with and work your way back to it.
> 
> Get him/her use to soft but firm restraining, not too tight but do not let go as it will teach them that struggle means being released! When relaxed, treat! Show your pup grooming tools and let them (safely!) investigate. The sound of clippers can be startling. I like to take a couple steps back with clippers on and then edge closer, letting them get used to the noise, then taking the butt of the clipper and letting them feel the vibration.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I needed! Thank you so much, and I guess starting her process is just whenever she seems okay with everything? I am a certified groomer but it has been 2 years since I have worked on it and I was never really given puppies to work with so Im a bit nervous:alberteinstein:


----------



## Aberdeen00 (Jan 8, 2018)

MochisSuko said:


> This is exactly what I needed! Thank you so much, and I guess starting her process is just whenever she seems okay with everything? I am a certified groomer but it has been 2 years since I have worked on it and I was never really given puppies to work with so Im a bit nervous:alberteinstein:




I would start right away with “pretend” grooming. That way you don’t feel pressured to actually get anything done, but you are showing her how you would like her to behave. Short five minute bursts are perfect that way neither of you are too antsy! No problem and good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

